# ibuprofen when breastfeeding - for how many days?



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi there
Currently fighting off threatening mastitis by taking ibuprofen as per the packet instructions - i.e. no more than 6 tablets in 24 hours.  Baby is 12 days old so only in 2nd week of breastfeeding. 

Am trying everything else possible as well, eg massaging the lump(s), feeding from affected breast first, changing positions, etc, but ibuprofen seems to be the only thing which consistently stops it getting worse.  

How long can I take this for?  Midwife didn't seem concerned that I've been taking it for a week so far, but as my breasts are still in 'settling down' mode, I think I may need it for a while longer - is this OK?  

Any thoughts appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ibuprofen has negligible levels detected in milk so is classed as suitable for use if breastfeeding. You can use it for as long as you need to to treat this episode. Just be aware of side effects for yourself though.

Hope things settle and clear up soon    
Maz x


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Maz, much appreciated. xx


----------

